# white fuzz on guppy



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

I've had a few guppies die over the past week and just noticed tonight that one has a big clump of white fuzz on her fin. Anybody have any idea how to get rid of this?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Stlove1. I am wondering how your guppies are doing and whether you treated them?

I don't know what the disease is but one possibility (among a few) would be columnaris. Hard to say, though.

I would suggest changing some of the water, then adding Tetra Lifeguard or Jungle Labs Lifeguard, which is a non-antibiotic medication that treats a range of things (parasites, bacterial infections, fungus, etc). With guppies, it's safe to add some salt to the water, too.

If you read about columnaris and are pretty sure that it's the cause of the infection, then there are other medications more specific to that.

Guppies tend to prefer water that is not as soft as Vancouver's water. Are your guppies quite new to you? Maybe they've been raised in harder water and are having trouble adjusting? If so, you can add Equilibrium to your tank if planted, or some aquarium salt to your water. (Not table salt.) 

Good luck and please let us know how your guppies are.


----------

